
Show HN: Passager – Listen while reading classic novels - hollydale
http://passager.app
======
hollydale
Hi HN,

Checkout out our book player that makes reading a book feel more like watching
a movie. Let me know what you think, especially if there's any books you'd
like to see on here!

passager.app

